# John Deere 425



## T J Chmielewski (Apr 18, 2020)

I bought a used John Deere 425 tractor with 832 hours on it.
It had a 48 inch mower deck mounted on it. I had a 54 inch that I wanted to put on it.
I raised the 48 inch deck and brought the tractor into the garage to install the 54 inch deck.
I installed the 54 inch deck onto the tractor and when I tried to raise it nothing happened.
How do I check the hydraulic system to see what the problem is? Any advise would be much appreciated.
Thank You
Ted


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Ted, welcome to the forum.

Check if your lock out valve open or closed? It should be turned out to run the deck lift. 

Also, it may be that the new deck connections are not compatible with your lift / in a bind?? Maybe hooked up wrong?? Do you hear any noise from the hydraulic system when you try the lift?


----------



## T J Chmielewski (Apr 18, 2020)

I bought a used John Deere 425 tractor with 832 hours on it.
It had a 48 inch mower deck mounted on it. I had a 54 inch that I wanted to put on it.
I raised the 48 inch deck and brought the tractor into the garage to install the 54 inch deck.
I installed the 54 inch deck onto the tractor and when I tried to raise it nothing happened.
How do I check the hydraulic system to see what the problem is? Any advise would be much appreciated.
Thank You
Ted


EdF said:


> Howdy Ted, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Check if your lock out valve open or closed? It should be turned out to run the deck lift.
> 
> Also, it may be that the new deck connections are not compatible with your lift / in a bind?? Maybe hooked up wrong?? Do you hear any noise from the hydraulic system when you try the lift?


Thank you for responding EdF.
The lock out is turned out.
My old deck is off my John Deere 445 Which I plan to use as my general purpose tractor (40 bucket, hydraulic tiller, cart etc). Getting on in years and body not as limber.
Maybe a point "Hooked up wrong, too heavy or binding", I'll put the 48" deck back on and see how I make out.
Thanks again
Ted


----------

